# Capcom to make Resident Evil lovable to teens again.



## Yagami1211 (Dec 27, 2013)

5.2 million Resident Evil 6 sales are great, says Cacpom. Its original sales target was 7 million.

"The main [Resident Evil] user group is now in their late-30s to 40s," says Capcom in a special report on the series' 17 years of success, "and the average age is also going up as the series goes on with an increasing possibility that some percentage of the existing users will outgrow games altogether." Change is needed, which is why Capcom's reaching out to people it wouldn't otherwise consider part of its traditional gaming market.

Placement in fashion magazines, opening theme restaurants and the much-loved Universal Halloween Horror Nights are three strategies Capcom pursues to keep the Resident Evil name alive. Get people who've never touched a controller, and perhaps never will, and you've rejuvenated the fan base, goes Capcom's logic.

"These collaborative events are opportunities to be enjoyed by non-gamers as well," Capcom says, "so it is important to plan them so that anyone can enjoy them and not aim them at a section of our core gamers."

It's all part of a global reach strategy. Capcom can't rely on consoles alone to spread its message, but even places that don't have a significant gaming market segment have movie screens, and with each movie released comes new Resident Evil fans. In fact, claims Capcom, the brand has such strong recognition that all it has to do is put Resident Evil in the title and Hollywood comes running.

But gamers don't come running. In the same article, Capcom boasts of 5.2 million global unit sales for Resident Evil 6, claiming it "succeeded in making its mark as a global title again." That ignores the game's original 7 million sales target, revised down to 6 million, a target that Capcom now admits it did not hit. That fiasco saw Capcom's net income plunge.

Here's hoping Resident Evil 7 - or whatever it ends up being - doesn't have the same kind of "success." Capcom has said that gamers' response to Resident Evil 6 will be factored into its future releases; we shall see. "In the future, [Resident Evil] will discover new possibilities and progress as a title that can compete globally without disappointing any expectations," says Capcom. But a title as movie, as pop culture icon, or as game?


Source : 




So what can we expect from Capcom now ?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2013)

i want the terribad voice acting again.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2013)

> So what can we expect from Capcom now ?



Nothing but pure disaster.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2013)

> "and the average age is also going up as the series goes on with an increasing possibility that some percentage of the existing users will outgrow games altogether."



Keep burying your heads in the sand Capcom you fucking morons


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2013)

6.2 million for RE6? Smh.........


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2013)

> So what can we expect from Capcom now ?



Giant Plushy animals. 

Increased violence.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2013)

First they said; they are going after CoD players and now this.

Just do the math guys.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 27, 2013)

Capcom should just go bankrupt and sell their franchises to better game developers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

They should do what Marvel and Atlus do.

Make a shitload of spin offs


----------



## deathgod (Dec 27, 2013)

How about going back to the survival horror? They're never gonna get the CoD numbers by emulating them, so just focus on what made RE popular in the first place.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2013)

deathgod said:


> How about going back to the survival horror? They're never gonna get the CoD numbers by emulating them, so just focus on what made RE popular in the first place.



Capcom probably isn't wise enough to come to this conclusion.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 27, 2013)

I've never seen the word "cop-out" spread along so far into this many words.

Thank you Capcom, you made me lower my expectations far below rock-bottom.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 27, 2013)

Capcom gonna Capcom. I lost all faith in them coming back after hearing about what they're going to do with the profits from MH4. All that money and they invest most of it into mobile gaming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2013)

How did RE4's gameplay, one of the best games period, kickstart this whole mess?

Cruelest of jokes.


----------

